# Net Neutrality



## Don M. (Dec 12, 2017)

A subject that seems to be getting very little attention in the media is the upcoming FCC vote on Net Neutrality.  It appears that the FCC wants to make internet access somewhat "selective".  Presently, the rules require ISP's to supply equal service to all subscribers...and this could very well change if NN is abandoned.  Companies and stores could be allowed to pay more, which would give them "priority" to anyone who does any online shopping.  People who use services such as Netflix might be required to pay quite a bit more in order to maintain decent download speeds.  This is a very complex issue, and could very well affect virtually everyone who uses the Internet.  The vote is scheduled just a couple of days from now....Dec. 14th...and everyone should watch this action closely.  More and more of our world revolves around the Internet, and giving certain companies a priority could turn the Net into the kind of mess that many Cable TV providers have become.  

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/ending-net-neutrality-could-put-201831288.html


----------



## n_brown (Dec 12, 2017)

Seems like we'll get to take a step or two in the right direction, until the greed driven forces drags us back.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2017)

I agree that this is a very complex issue.

I'm fairly certain that I won't be one of the people that benefits from a change, I say leave it alone.


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 12, 2017)

The little people are doomed, and the big corporations will win once again.


----------



## Macfan (Dec 15, 2017)

We cut the (cable) cord at the end of 2007. Antenna TV, baby. Haven't looked back. What we get over the air and with Amazon Prime and Netflix suits us just fine. The Internet is a whole other game altogether. It isn't something I could give up as easily, if at all, I'm afraid. You see, people have hobbies and interests other than computers and the Internet but, I'm not one of those people. Computers and the Internet ARE my hobbies and interests. So, I'll be extremely interested to see where the FCCs repeal of Net Neutrality goes dontcha know. As with so many other things, I'll hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2017)

Macfan said:


> We cut the (cable) cord at the end of 2007. Antenna TV, baby. Haven't looked back. What we get over the air and with Amazon Prime and Netflix suits us just fine. The Internet is a whole other game altogether. It isn't something I could give up as easily, if at all, I'm afraid. You see, people have hobbies and interests other than computers and the Internet but, I'm not one of those people. Computers and the Internet ARE my hobbies and interests. So, I'll be extremely interested to see where the FCCs repeal of Net Neutrality goes dontcha know. As with so many other things, I'll hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 16, 2017)

Don M. said:


> A subject that seems to be getting very little attention in the media is the upcoming FCC vote on Net Neutrality.  It appears that the FCC wants to make internet access somewhat "selective".  Presently, the rules require ISP's to supply equal service to all subscribers...and this could very well change if NN is abandoned.  Companies and stores could be allowed to pay more, which would give them "priority" to anyone who does any online shopping.  People who use services such as Netflix might be required to pay quite a bit more in order to maintain decent download speeds.  This is a very complex issue, and could very well affect virtually everyone who uses the Internet.  The vote is scheduled just a couple of days from now....Dec. 14th...and everyone should watch this action closely.  More and more of our world revolves around the Internet, and giving certain companies a priority could turn the Net into the kind of mess that many Cable TV providers have become.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/ending-net-neutrality-could-put-201831288.html



I read Wired and some tech-heavy news outlets. They've been all over this thing from the beginning.

A fairly large coalition of people who want Net Neutrality, some of them with deep pockets, have litigators who were poised to sue before this pos passed. This mess will be in the courts for a very long time.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)

A related piece of legislation...

S.J.Res.34  Public Law No: 115-22 (04/03/2017)

_This joint resolution *nullifies the following rule* submitted by the Federal Communications Commission entitled "Protecting the Privacy of Customers of Broadband and Other Telecommunications Services." 

The rule published on December 2, 2016: (1) applies the customer privacy requirements of the Communications Act of 1934 to broadband Internet access service and other telecommunications services, (2) requires telecommunications carriers to inform customers about rights to opt in or opt out of the use or the sharing of their confidential information, (3) adopts data security and breach notification requirements, (4) prohibits broadband service offerings that are contingent on surrendering privacy rights, and (5) requires disclosures and affirmative consent when a broadband provider offers customers financial incentives in exchange for the provider's right to use a customer's confidential information._


----------

